# managing port in user account



## fengy (Jul 20, 2019)

Hi

Are you doing all your ports's related stuffs in root or in your user account ?
I think I should be able to do everything in user account, except when running make install which  obviously require root account.
But when I try to make a package I got error like 
=> /usr/ports/distfiles/ is not writable by you; cannot fetch.

Why do I have that ? Am I supposed to use root account ?
Thank you


----------



## iSiek (Jul 20, 2019)

I am trying to avoid building ports on my production machines if possible. I do not have source code and ports collection on them.

I have dedicated box where i build them and then adding to target system.

There is also poudieree which allows you to build your own packages repository.

In systems where such security is not required by me, I use sudo for the regular user to build particular packages on a host directly. Appropriate `visudo` configuration does the job 

Regards,
Krzysztof


----------



## fengy (Jul 20, 2019)

But with sudo you still (indirectly) build in root.
But I get your point. If you are concerned by security, then avoid the build from the production computer.
I suppose this make sense.
Thank you


----------

